# Squirrel problem



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

.22 with birdshot works for me


----------



## rckdng (Jun 27, 2014)

chrisn said:


> .22 with birdshot works for me



LOL is that a joke


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

rckdng said:


> LOL is that a joke


Of course it is a joke. An air rifle is much quieter, and does not alert the nosy neighbors when a tree rat dies.

We use a live trap. then we place the trap and squirrel in a plastic trash bag. I insert the horn of a CO2 extinguisher into the bag, and discharge a bit of CO2. The rodent dies, and is disposed of in the garbage can.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't know if it would work for a garden, but the squirrels get on my decks and eat (sometimes) the hot tub cover and especially the cushions when it is nest building time.

I have found a BB gun and whacking them in the butt does train them to stay away.

But each year, I have to retrain them, and their newborn. (I don't overpump the gun, and do not think that I'm permently injusing them, as their population does not seem to subside.)

Just an idea....


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Gumbo.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

ratherbefishin' said:


> Gumbo.


 
Hey...... *I like squirrels*..........















(medium rare):whistling2:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hey...... *I like squirrels*.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah they tasty, but not much meat on em. 

ED


----------



## rckdng (Jun 27, 2014)

They're quick little ****ers though


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Speaking from experience. If you have a tender heart, and you decide to shoot them with a BB pistol, go for a head shot, because if you go for a body shot and just wound them , they cry something fierce, and they die slowly with you hearing these cries, that lay heavily on your heart. 

ED


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

This:
http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/how-i-catch-squirrels-198820/

Or, go to Youtube and look for a channel called "The squirrel hunter channel". :thumbsup:


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Hey...... *I like squirrels*..........
> 
> 
> (medium rare):whistling2:


I have a black lab mix that looks a lot like your avatar. She LIVES to harass the squirrels (and chipmunks). 

Funny, she is the only dog we have ever had that figured out that they go UP the tree. The other dogs would run right past a tree wondering "Where'd they go?? Where'd they go?"


----------

